# Langlauf sehr sexy!



## Nerofin (20 Nov. 2011)

Ich habe heute Mittag (20.11) rein zufällig auf Eurosport geschaltet und die Langlauf-Staffel der Damen angeschaut.
Auf einmal seh ich, das die recht hübsche Therese Johaug für Norwegen unter ihrer roten Langlaufhose deutlich sichtbar einen Tanga trug. :thumbup:
Bei den Schweden-Damen hat man meistens die Boxershorts unter den weißen Hosen gesehen. Aber auch bei den anderen Norwegern konnte man die Unterwäsche erkennen. Nach Johaug kam in ihrer Staffel die Kristin Störmer Steira und sie trug eine sehr knappe oder halt kurze Hotpant!
Richtig geil - hätte nicht gedacht das ein Mädel beim Langlauf nen Tanga trägt!
Es gab ja auch schon mal Bilder von Eurosport Übertragungen, wo man Mädels direkt nach dem Zieleinlauf beim schnellen Umziehen gefilmt hat.
Also behaltet den Wintersport ruhig im Auge - da sind lecker Mädchen unterwegs!

Wär cool wenn Jemand Bilder davon hätte oder finden würde!
Auch Vids sind gerne gesehen!

Vielen Dank!


----------

